# Sapelo Island Zone Map Pics and Results of hunt



## seriadlata (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 28, 2013)

What areas did yall hunt in if I may ask? I always like 15 thru 25


----------



## seriadlata (Oct 28, 2013)

I hunted 4 and 43 this time....but I have seen deer in most areas.


----------

